# 18 Years Old && Pregnant



## JaydensMommy09

Hi I am New 2 BNB and I am 18 years old. I am 15w 5d pregnant. I am very nervous about being a mother and even more nervous about being a teen mother. I am happy about being in such a supportive enviorment. I am excited about my life and I believe that GOD has a plan for me.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

welcome.


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey hunni

welcome to BnB 

im a teen mummy too so i know excatly feel even tho im a bit younger than you. You will be fine hunni, trust me. If you ever need to chat PM me :D :hugs:
xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations! Welcome to BnB!


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to the forum! :)


----------



## mumy2princess

Welcome to baby and bump
congratulations! x


----------



## honeyam

U r lucky girl just enjoy this wonder time its good news celebrate it ...we are also trying for a baby from 7 months but no luck pray for us.eagerly waiting for this good news ...and u have one be happy and dont worry the time will learn u everything easily..dear.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

welcome to the site !!


----------



## Angeldust

Hi Welcome to the site xx


----------



## missbooby

Hello and Congratulations :)


----------



## clairebear

welcome 2 bnb x x


----------



## bambikate

Welcome to BnB x x


----------



## JaydensMommy09

honeyam said:


> U r lucky girl just enjoy this wonder time its good news celebrate it ...we are also trying for a baby from 7 months but no luck pray for us.eagerly waiting for this good news ...and u have one be happy and dont worry the time will learn u everything easily..dear.

:dust: I send you all the baby dust in the world!!!:dust:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## bubs_05

welcome and good luck. i was a teen mum, sill am. dont worry u will be fine. private message me if u ever want a chat


----------



## Stiina

It must be a bit scary - but let your faith guide you! Congratulations. He will work it all out for you <3


----------



## AutumnRose

Hi and welcome:)


----------



## Alexas Mommy

This thread is over 7 months old :lol:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

welcome


----------



## Sparky0207

Hi :hi: welcome to BnB, have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

welcome to bnb :wave:


----------



## sarah1989

Welcome to BnB, and congratulations on the pregnancy!


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :hi:


----------



## jadeemma79

welcome hun, and im sure god does have a plan for you and your baby =]


----------



## xgem27x

Welcome to BNB! :wave:

I'm a pregnant teen aswell, just 17 y/o and 13 weeks pregnant!

Also new to this site and looking for people to chat to in a similar situation to me!

If you want to chat leave me a message!

Good luck with your pregnancy and congratulations!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome to BnB.

I was 18 when i had my first, so know how you feel. 

:hug:


----------



## alice&bump

hi welcome to bnb xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

This thread is from last year! :dohh:


----------



## emie

:hi:


----------

